# Pode uma depressão de cut-off sofrer um processo de ciclogénese explosiva?



## jonsered (28 Jul 2020 às 23:53)

O fenómeno de ciclogénese explosiva, que acontece quando a pressão atmosférica sofre uma descida igual ou superior a 24 hPa em 24 horas (média de cerca de 1 hPa por hora), é muito comum ocorrer em depressões frontais incorporadas dentro da corrente geral e geralmente acontece no outono/inverno e até mesmo na primavera (novembro de 1997 no Alentejo, dezembro de 2000 no norte e centro, dezembro de 2009 na região oeste, fevereiro de 2010 e janeiro de 2013 em todo o país, os famosos Xynthia e Gong respetivamente), sendo os seus efeitos notados principalmente ao nível do vento e da chuva que tenderão a soprar e a cair forte. Mas a pergunta que coloca neste tópico é: e em depressões isoladas da corrente geral (vulgarmente designadas por depressões de cut-off)? Também pode ocorrer ciclogénese explosiva ou neste caso já é bastante improvável? 
Eu tenho a ideia que pode igualmente dar-se o processo de ciclogénese explosiva em cut-offs. Dou o exemplo do dia 17 de outubro de 2015, em que uma cut-off centrada a sudoeste do continente sofreu um rápido cavamento na sua deslocação para norte, provocando chuvas e ventos bastante fortes principalmente no centro e sul do país. A minha dúvida é se a queda da pressão atmosférica em 24 horas foi igual ou superior a 24 hPa para ser considerado ciclogénese explosiva...


----------



## Iceberg (29 Jul 2020 às 08:52)

Bom tópico, jonsered, algures pelas montanhas de Portugal , e espero dar o meu contributo quando tiver alguma disponibilidade, porque de momento as obrigações profissionais falam mais alto. Fica a promessa.


----------

